# Word Document blank after saving



## Spline (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

Was curious if anyone else has heard of this problem. When working with a word document that I have opened and (saved) closed many times, I now open up the same document, still named the same and it is blank. 
Weirder still, one of the word documents "somehow" changed the icon over to an excel icon and that is blank as well when opened in excel. Tried for the heck of it to rename but that of course made it completely unreadable. 
The only rhyme or reason I can get from this is it seemed to all happen on the same day Mar. 17th. 

So has anyone ever heard of word or excel deleting the contents of your document / spreadsheet when you save or do I start the standard virus and malware scanning?

Office 2003 Professional SP3

thanks,
Spline


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Spline,
Is the file extension still .doc or did it change to .xls? What happens if you right click the document and choose "Open With" and select Notepad? If there's still content there, you should see it, even though it might be garbled.


----------



## Spline (Feb 20, 2007)

changed to .xls Tried your suggestion but still blank. For the word documents, it's like I opened the files and selected every thing and deleted then saved the document. Size is now 20k just like a blank document. As for the one changing to .xls, I have no clue how that could happen. You get a warning when trying to change a file extension so unless they have an open bar at work that I forgot about.....

Think I will go ahead and do the standard scans. If it finds something will let ya know,
Thanks!

Spline


----------

